# Fake



## b7wagon (Jan 2, 2017)

Does anyone else feel like they're faking their emotions and all their conversations with people?


----------



## 707 (Mar 1, 2017)

-


----------



## RedSky (Jan 11, 2017)

Yeah I tried explaining this to my girlfriend during a breakdown, having bad anxiety all my life forced me to lie to people when asked certain questions/put up barriers and I know that the me I perceive in my mind is WAY different than the one I show off to the world. The way I explained it to her is that I have essentially built a mask over the course of my lifetime and now I don't know who I really am and it is hard to completely do away with the "Fake" me.

Try to tell someone in your life about it, it may help.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes


----------

